# Octagons



## r69hammer (Sep 13, 2004)

I want to make out of 2x4's a 36"OD octagon. Can someone tell me what the angle of cuts, and length of each side would be. I would appreicate any info someone could give me

Thanks
Ron


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi r69hammer

I'm sure someone will jump on this one.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

r69hammer said:


> I want to make out of 2x4's a 36"OD octagon. Can someone tell me what the angle of cuts, and length of each side would be. I would appreicate any info someone could give me
> 
> Thanks
> Ron



*360 / 8 = 45 / 2 = 22.5*


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The cuts will be *22 1/2* deg. 2 of those put together will make 45 deg.
I use that angle extensively when making my 8 sided lighthouses.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like Mike has you fixted up.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a calculator for determining the length of the sides.
I came up with 13.8"
http://www.cleavebooks.co.uk/scol/calpolyg.htm
You can save the .htm file and use it any time you need it. Go here for more.
http://www.cleavebooks.co.uk/


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You guys cheated and edited your posts.. LOL


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Here's a calculator for determining the length of the sides.
> I came up with 13.8"
> http://www.cleavebooks.co.uk/scol/calpolyg.htm
> You can save the .htm file and use it any time you need it. Go here for more.
> http://www.cleavebooks.co.uk/


Good job AxMyk ! Actually 13.7766 inches or a strong 13 3/4" (close enough for the girls I hang around with !)
Steveo


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

steveo said:


> Good job AxMyk ! Actually 13.7766 inches or a strong 13 3/4" (close enough for the girls I hang around with !)
> Steveo


Hah. A dreamer you are.


----------



## r69hammer (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys! Didn't realize it would spark so much interest.
Have a Great Day all


----------

